# Baker21 & dooka vs Skoda Octavia vRS Estate MK2 FL...



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your all well..............:wave:

Here is another detail from the dooka 'Double D' team as we like to now call it.............:lol:

So some of you will remember quite some time ago that I detailed Carl's Skoda Octavia vRS MK2:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1673746

Carl has since moved on and now has the newer MK2 FL version but he was keen to ensure that it was well protected from the beginning. Sadly due to timing and work commitments the delivery of Carl's car didn't tie in with any plans for me to prep the car from new so 3 months later the car came to dooka HQ for some TLC and looked as follows on arrival:



























































































It's safe to say that Carl had been looking after the car well, regularly laying down protection and washing with the 2BM, therefore the car looked pretty clean, as always I was hopeful we could add some depth to the finish.

*The Detail Process:*

The main aim of this detail was to concentrate on the paintwork so really an enhancement detail.

With the car moved out into the wash area, the wheels were looking in good shape so we left them on the car and completed a thorough clean.
Each wheel was rinsed and then had some Megs APC applied; this was agitated with the Daytona Wheel Brush:



















The dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt was then used on the front face and within the wheels:










A Detailer Brush was also used:










Megs APC was used on the tyres and agitated with a Vikan Brush:










Megs APC was also used on the wheel arches and also agitated with a Vikan Brush:










Iron-x and later AS Tardis was also applied:



















This was then all rinsed off:



















Here is one that I had finished earlier:










The car was then rinsed and foamed:



















While the foam dwelled we went around the car with some Detailer Brushes and some Megs APC attending to all the shuts:



















This was then rinsed down:



















Another foaming:










Rob and I then washed the car using the 2BM, Auto Finnesse Lather and some dooka Wash Pads:



















This was then followed by a thorough rinsing and we then clayed the car with some BH Soft Clay using water as lube, little came off the paintwork:










The car was then moved inside and I broke out the dooka Dryer while Rob dried the car with some Uber Drying Towels and some Waffle Weave Towels for the shuts:










Looking better already:










Then it was time to mask up the car using some 3M Tape:





































I then went around the whole car checking all the paint depths, as expected all present and correct around 100-120 microns. Having detailed a fair few Skodas now it's one of the best marques for quality and delivery to the customer, very few defects and consistent paint readings:




























Rob as per usual was straight in there to the part he loves most, out with the Flex Rotary, Megs 205 and a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad:



















Picture wise I am afraid this section is lacking, the reality is that the car had very light swirling and the Megs 205 on the 3M Yellow Polishing Pad corrected these marks easily, the gloss levels however were greatly improved.
Carl wanted to clean up the 'rear end' of the car so I agreed to remove the badges, this was done with a heat gun and some dental floss followed by some AS Tardis to remove the residue - Before:










After:










Rob meanwhile was making some good progress with the Flex:



















After we had been around the whole car, we then moved it back outside and applied some foam:



















While this dwelled it was time for Rob to take a break:










Then I told him to crack on and he rinsed the car down:










Just time to show the dooka Caddy now sporting a new Touran Front Bumper and de-badged grille:














































With the Octavia back inside Megs Last Touch was applied and then the car was dried with some Uber Drying Towels:










Rob's turn on the dooka Dryer this time:










While Rob was getting the water out of all the shuts and gaps, I decided to attend to the exhaust with some Autosol, Wirewool and a Microfibre Cloth - Before:










After:










Rob paying attention to the wheels and arches:










Now it was time to apply some LSP to the car, as this one lives outside for long periods of time we decided to stick to my favoured LSP at the moment, FK1000P applied via a UFO Applicator:










Onto the wheels now and Rob decided that some Swissvax Autobahn would be nice, applied by hand:



















This was followed by some Zaino Z16 applied via a sponge to the tyres:










Time for some Megs Glass Cleaner on both the interior and exterior glass:










The FK1000P had now been removed and to follow it up we opted for a layer of Swissvax BOS via an Applicator Pad:










Jeffs Acrylic Jett was then applied to the side windows:










Next up I introduced Rob to something I had bought in the USA a long time ago but hadn't used it, to say he was pleased was an understatement, a Microfibre Glove used to remove the wax on the wheels:



















*The Results:*

*Indoors:*



































































































































































*Outside:*

















































































































































Many thanks to Carl for allowing us to attend to his new 'Assassin' motor, especially for making the trip and for me this is a great motor, spec and colour but then I might be biased........:thumb:

As always thanks to Rob for the banter and tea making skills...........

Comments welcome as always......


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice one Guys - a hard colour car to get a real deep reflection from but looks awesome all the same.

I've yet to experience a 'Dooka' cuppa - hint hint Rob.

:thumb:

The MF glove looks a brilliant idea.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cracking work as always gents, nice deep shine, the Dooka caddy is looking well too :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work guys, very sharp and deep finish to it, I bet the owner was delighted with the final result!

Great write up too Baker, a pleasure to digest as always.

I love that colour on the vRS too, definitely the one to go for IMO. I like the cheeky brake upgrade too! Very jealous of those!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good fellas!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good, top work!

:thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Great work again from the Dooka team, looks fantastic ! :thumb:

Really liking that colour too.


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

great work guys, lovely car too


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> Nice one Guys - a hard colour car to get a real deep reflection from but looks awesome all the same.
> 
> I've yet to experience a 'Dooka' cuppa - hint hint Rob.
> 
> ...


Was really difficult to photo as well Bouncer, struggled hence a serious lack of images, to be fair to Carl, it was super clean anyway........:thumb:

Get your backside around to dooka HQ, I am sure Rob will be happy to put the kettle on..........

As for the glove I bought it in the US last year and never used it, Rob was glad that I had one though, super easy to remove the wax off the wheels.......:thumb:



badman1972 said:


> Cracking work as always gents, nice deep shine, the Dooka caddy is looking well too :thumb:


With the other planned mods it's only going to look better, having said that if Rob ever gets the brakes on the van it will be a miracle............



RussZS said:


> Great work guys, very sharp and deep finish to it, I bet the owner was delighted with the final result!
> 
> Great write up too Baker, a pleasure to digest as always.
> 
> I love that colour on the vRS too, definitely the one to go for IMO. I like the cheeky brake upgrade too! Very jealous of those!


Carl was happy or at least I think he was, hoping he may post up but we will see what happens........

The brakes are a nice touch and twinned with some other subtle interior mods it holds up to it's 'Assassin' nickname.......:car:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the day Si & Rob. Also the tips in what to use for keeping up the look. I was very impressed with the work and very happy with the results 

Just one fault with the Write up Si. You detailed my Race Blue Octavia vRS Mk2 Hatch. Not an estate as this is the first vRS estate i've had 

As for the Mods well there are a few more than the Brakes. It "might" have a ickle bit more power than normal :car:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

vRS Carl said:


> Thanks for the day Si & Rob. Also the tips in what to use for keeping up the look. I was very impressed with the work and very happy with the results
> 
> Just one fault with the Write up Si. You detailed my Race Blue Octavia vRS Mk2 Hatch. Not an estate as this is the first vRS estate i've had
> 
> As for the Mods well there are a few more than the Brakes. It "might" have a ickle bit more power than normal :car:


The funny thing is Carl, I usually put a link in for the previous detail but I can't seem to find your detail on here of the hatch..........


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Hang on i'll find it as i found it a while back.......


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Here you go

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1673746&postcount=1


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

vRS Carl said:


> Thanks for the day Si & Rob. Also the tips in what to use for keeping up the look. I was very impressed with the work and very happy with the results
> 
> Just one fault with the Write up Si. You detailed my Race Blue Octavia vRS Mk2 Hatch. Not an estate as this is the first vRS estate i've had
> 
> As for the Mods well there are a few more than the Brakes. It "might" have a ickle bit more power than normal :car:


Where did you get the brakes from please? I have a Stage 1 Edition 30 on 312mm's and it struggles stopping sometimes :car::doublesho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

vRS Carl said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1673746&postcount=1


Cheers Carl, OP edited......:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work lads, looks like you were cracking the whip on this on Si


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

nice work, very well done.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Nice work lads, looks like you were cracking the whip on this on Si


:lol:

You have to keep on top of these Pro's you know.........

Rob will return the favour soon I am sure........:thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Where did you get the brakes from please? I have a Stage 1 Edition 30 on 312mm's and it struggles stopping sometimes :car::doublesho


They are a set of R32 Brakes but i got the Discs "J-Hooked" by a brake guru on the MK5GolfGTi.co.uk forum.

They are the same brakes that are fitted to MK5 R32, Audi S3 (8P), Seat Leon Cupra Mk2.

They usually crop up every now and then on eGay:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work as always and the same with the write.
always an enjoyable read


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

great work mates :thumb:


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Looks good, great work as usual :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always guys.


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Top work Si and Rob.
Carl, car looking good as ever.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work and result as usual chaps. 

Did you notice any issues with ironx on the calipers? It turned my gloss red vrs calipers matt red. just worth noting in case of future vrs's.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Detailing should be also fun, and it seems you had some. Fun days doesn't count to age !


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

ryand said:


> Nice work and result as usual chaps.
> 
> Did you notice any issues with ironx on the calipers? It turned my gloss red vrs calipers matt red. just worth noting in case of future vrs's.


Mine are fine mate. Both front and rear (rear being OEM and Front i painted to match the rears):thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> Nice work and result as usual chaps.
> 
> Did you notice any issues with ironx on the calipers? It turned my gloss red vrs calipers matt red. just worth noting in case of future vrs's.


As stated by Carl mate, no known problems or anything seen after application..........



chch said:


> Detailing should be also fun, and it seems you had some. Fun days doesn't count to age !


While we ensure the detail is complete to the highest level possible in a day your spot on, we do have a laugh and it's much more enjoyable detailing with someone else........:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great car! Nice spec and a nice colour! Great job too!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..now has great finish..and how you find Auto finesse lather shampoo?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work as always..now has great finish..and how you find Auto finesse lather shampoo?


First time I have used it to be honest as Rob was given a sample I believe from James, worked well to be honest, think Rob is a fan of it........:thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Top job guys :thumb:

Not replaced those nitrogen tyre dust caps yet then Carl? 

Anthracite Combi now high on the list of what to get next


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome work, love the caddy too :thumb:


----------



## Paul007 (May 7, 2011)

Good write up as always Baker...does make me wonder whether I ordered the right colour when my new one comes in January !


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Paul007 said:


> Good write up as always Baker...does make me wonder whether I ordered the right colour when my new one comes in January !


What colour you ordered then?


----------



## peroRS (May 5, 2011)

Great job! :thumb:


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Being from eastern Europe I always wondered why western people bother to buy ex-communist brand cars. I know it's all VW now, but the brand remains. Is it a price driven decision in many cases ? Ot is it cool to have a underdog car ? Or the people just don't care and Skoda is just another brand from the others ? Would be happy to read your opinions.


----------



## miHoo79 (May 15, 2011)

Is it Anthracite Gray colour??? 
It's look similar like car which I've done a few weeks ago..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

chch said:


> Being from eastern Europe I always wondered why western people bother to buy ex-communist brand cars. I know it's all VW now, but the brand remains. Is it a price driven decision in many cases ? Ot is it cool to have a underdog car ? Or the people just don't care and Skoda is just another brand from the others ? Would be happy to read your opinions.


I think that if you believe the Skoda brand is still in those dark ages then there is little to comment on really.

The brand has been given a new lease of life and if your looking for build quality, toys and engines to satisfy your budget then the Skoda is the smart investment........:thumb:

You only have to look at all the UK survey's that rate Skoda No.1 in terms of Manufacture and Aftersales Service........:car:

Hats off to the VAG Group for managing to bring back Skoda and have them as one of their stronger marques within the umbrella 



miHoo79 said:


> Is it Anthracite Gray colour???
> It's look similar like car which I've done a few weeks ago..


Not sure what the official colour is called to be honest, not sure if the light makes your image look different to the one in this thread............


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

chch said:


> Being from eastern Europe I always wondered why western people bother to buy ex-communist brand cars. I know it's all VW now, but the brand remains. Is it a price driven decision in many cases ? Ot is it cool to have a underdog car ? Or the people just don't care and Skoda is just another brand from the others ? Would be happy to read your opinions.


How many 'ex-communist brands' are still going? What are they selling now?

It would be a different matter is Skoda were still producing the kind of cars they were in the bad old days. The cars now are probably the best built in the group, as they have to work harder to overcome the prejudice. I have experienced most dealers, and Skoda dealers have been the best.

Think of Skoda as the intelligent person's VW :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Back on topic:

Nice motor, and cracking work Si and Rob. Liking the Dooka motor too.

Carl, are you going to remove the vRS badge off the front for the full stealth car look?

Chris


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> I think that if you believe the Skoda brand is still in those dark ages then there is little to comment on really.
> 
> The brand has been given a new lease of life and if your looking for build quality, toys and engines to satisfy your budget then the Skoda is the smart investment........:thumb:
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I'm kind of proud that first the brand still exist, and second they are on par with a lot of western brands. I was just curious how it was possible to made that brand of jokes to that level that even western people surrounded by good and better car producers are choosing Skoda as the preferred brand/product. Skoda brand for ex-Czechoslovakia citizens is imprinted in their heads, veins so much, that sometimes we even can not judge the cars, we saw them on every step from the time we were born. Heck, almost everybody had a Skoda here before (and it's still the No.1 sold car in Czech and Slovak republic). When Hammond was testing the new Superb wagon in Top Gear against other 'top' wagons and the Skoda won, I almost cried. I think you answered my question, you value price/performance as very reasonable, and the sales/aftersales service is winning the game for you.


Tiptronic said:


> How many 'ex-communist brands' are still going? What are they selling now?
> 
> It would be a different matter is Skoda were still producing the kind of cars they were in the bad old days. The cars now are probably the best built in the group, as they have to work harder to overcome the prejudice. I have experienced most dealers, and Skoda dealers have been the best.
> 
> Think of Skoda as the intelligent person's VW :thumb:


Same goes here what I wrote above. I'm proud for that words. I'm not sure how much credit I should give to VAG for bringing technical/marketing/business procedures to Skoda that brought the brand to current level. Probably a lot, but I also don't want to downplay the level of engineering that was present in Skoda before. They really had a lot of smart people, but the ruling party was like a handbrake on their go. Ever heard about Skoda Ferat ? Do a Google search.


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice work as always there guys, lovely looking motor and nice results


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work as ever guys, that's a really nice colour :thumb:

And loving the Caddy!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Best Skoda estate I have ever seen! fantastic looking car and the paintwork looks lovely. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome, Best colour out there :thumb:


----------

